# Low-level campaign needs players and DM...



## Mr. President (Jul 4, 2003)

I'm out of practice playing... anything. So I was wondering if anyone was interseted in a game of massively low levels (like 1), to kind of develop the entire game. I was thinking maybe 3rd Ed. AD&D. Just wondering. Go ahead and shun me now..


----------



## UrsaMajor (Jul 5, 2003)

*I'm in...*

If there is room for another newbie to the lists as well as 3ed, soon to be 3.5, I'm in. Don't think I would be any help as a DM cause I have no idea all the saves and save nots just yet.

Ursa


----------



## Thels (Jul 5, 2003)

You usually open a thread if you're willing to DM a game. There are usually enough players as it is. The problem is finding a willing person to DM a game. Just keep an eye on the Talking the Talk forum and you should eventually see some lowlevel games.

I'm not gonna DM any games until summer vacation's over for me...


----------



## UrsaMajor (Jul 5, 2003)

How fast do the threads around here fill up? Sometimes I can check the internet often, but other times no more than once a day max.

Any tips on landing a slot when it opens? Should I have premade chars ready?

Ursa


----------



## Thels (Jul 5, 2003)

Nah, just post you wanna join. Then generate a character according to the rules set by the DM soon after and post that.

Just look for games with [Recruitment] in them. Some can full up prety quickly though, especially lowerlevel ones.


----------



## Komodo (Jul 5, 2003)

Yo, Prez, I'll DM for us.


----------



## UrsaMajor (Jul 5, 2003)

If you don't mind me asking, any info on the game? Settings and all, as I have read alot of the novels, but beyond that my knowledge is pretty shaky at best.

Ursa


----------



## assassination (Jul 5, 2003)

o a low level campain is very tempting. playing or Dming i don't care. ill join or i cpuld ask a friend to dm it but i don't know if he can.


----------



## Mr. President (Jul 5, 2003)

If noone minds, Komodo's a pal of mine. I trust him. Of course, if he screws up, new DM. We're discussing campaign settings right now, any suggestions would be welcome.

Also: I case you didn't figure it out yet, this game is going to be very noobie-friendly.


----------



## UrsaMajor (Jul 5, 2003)

Cool...noobie goodness will bring good karma to all involved...

Will keep my eyes peeled to see as more develops.

Ursa


----------



## InShambles (Jul 5, 2003)

I would be interested in a low-level D&D 3.0e noob friendly game.  I haven't played on the msg board before.  I got into a game last Christmas but had to bow out early due to time constraints.  I should be alright with time now.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 5, 2003)

If you're still recruiting, and depending on details of the campaign, I'm interested.


----------



## assassination (Jul 5, 2003)

o if it's newbie frendly i guess im out. this is a second name i made and iv been on the boards since last december


----------



## UrsaMajor (Jul 5, 2003)

Well, for what it is worth, if you can bring some experience with you, I have no prob with you being in the game, not that my consent is in any way needed, especially since I'm not technically in the game yet..

Ursa


----------



## assassination (Jul 5, 2003)

well if you guys want i have a campain that i can dust off. it's for 4-6th level characters placed in feruin. the last time i tried it, it died, so if you want i have something ready if you want me to DM. it's up to you guys ill play or i can DM


----------



## UrsaMajor (Jul 5, 2003)

I think Komodo has volunteered for the initial game, but once I get the mechanics down cold, I'll volunteer in advance for a higher level game. Just don't want to embarrass myself with a thousand more questions than I am going to have after I start making the lvl one out..

Ursa


----------



## Mr. President (Jul 5, 2003)

Well, after Komod and I have discussed this (he'll start DM and probably give others a chance later [I hate DMing]), we'll decide how many characters and the setting (probably homebrew.) I'm glad everyone is so enthusiastic about this. I wasn't expecting fabulous results.


----------



## Rathan (Jul 6, 2003)

I've been looking for a low lvl campian for a while now... I'm pretty intreasted.... how we creating characters? or has this not been discussed yet??


----------



## assassination (Jul 6, 2003)

not yet discused, we just finnished deciding who the DM was


----------



## Mr. President (Jul 6, 2003)

Keep in mind that if the original DM doesn't work out, we can get a new one. So, no worries.
Anyone have any good starter (level one) campaigns?

The setting is definitely 3/3.5 Ed D&D


----------



## assassination (Jul 6, 2003)

i got a cuple campains in my works. 
1) four 4th level characters
2) four 5th level charcters
3) four 6th level characters

any of which i can modify for more or lest people. also i have a hight level campain not listed(epic).

i could desize a 1-3 level campain, using the map in the PHB or DMG i can't remember which one.

rilly its up to your guys. but i don't have the 3.5 edition nor do i want it. i just don't like what they did with some of the stuff in there.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 6, 2003)

I'm up for any of those, but I don't have the epic stuff, so I'd either need help with that, or I'd have to bow out.


----------



## InShambles (Jul 6, 2003)

I'd prefer 3.0.  I could play 3.5 but only until the SRD is updated and conversion guide is out.  I have no plans on buy the new books.  Epic would be a bit overwhelming.  I haven't played a game IRL in over a year.  Msg board games are new to me.


----------



## Rathan (Jul 6, 2003)

I'd like to see a third lvl game myself.. I've wanted to play a wizard for a while now and in epic games it get too over my head.. heh....


----------



## UrsaMajor (Jul 6, 2003)

I could try one of the higher level ones, maybe the 4th, but I will apologize in advance if there are alot of errors. Homebrew, Greyhawk, or Faerun is cool with me.

I just finished reading the 1K Orcs, and now am bummed that I have to wait until next year to get the next paperback of the series. Although, I know for a fact now that I really really want to play a dwarf in my first game.

Ursa


----------



## Mr. President (Jul 7, 2003)

Ok, so Komodo will DM and I will help when I get on sometimes. (Only with battles and the like, I don't know the plan. I will still have a character.)



			
				assassination said:
			
		

> *i got a cuple campains in my works.
> 1) four 4th level characters
> 2) four 5th level charcters
> 3) four 6th level characters
> ...




Sounds good. Is everyone ok with a level one campaign that progresses?
(I don't like 3.5 either.)


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm up for that. Let me know!


----------



## Bob Aberton (Jul 7, 2003)

Hey, guys...room for 1 more here?  I'd be willing to join, seeing as the campaign I was playing in seems to have died.


----------



## InShambles (Jul 7, 2003)

Mr. President said:
			
		

> *Is everyone ok with a level one campaign that progresses?
> (I don't like 3.5 either.) *




3.0 @ Lvl 1 is cool.  How are we doing the ability scores?


----------



## Rathan (Jul 8, 2003)

3.0 lvl 1 is fine by me... I think I'll start to make my wizard now..... on second thought I'll wait till I know how we're doing scores and the like...


----------



## assassination (Jul 8, 2003)

so who is DMing, what are the character creation rules.


----------



## Mr. President (Jul 8, 2003)

assassination said:
			
		

> *so who is DMing, what are the character creation rules. *




1st-Komodo is DM with me to help (at least at first)
2nd-Point buy, still working out how many points.
3rd-Any non-standard characters have to be cleared before you create them
4th-Please post to say you are interested to see how many want to play.
Thanks.


----------



## Rathan (Jul 8, 2003)

As I said before I'd like to be a apart of this please... I've already made a human wizard.... but I can change his stats when the point buy is posted....


----------



## InShambles (Jul 8, 2003)

*Repost to say I'm interested.*

I'm interested.


----------



## assassination (Jul 9, 2003)

im interested


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 9, 2003)

I'm interested.


----------



## UrsaMajor (Jul 9, 2003)

I'm interested.


----------



## Bob Aberton (Jul 9, 2003)

I'm interested.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 10, 2003)

I'm interested.


----------



## Mr. President (Jul 14, 2003)

Komodo will come back on soon. We are almost ready, so patience.


----------



## Komodo (Jul 14, 2003)

*I'm Back*

Woo, I'm back now, in case you were wondering.  I was without internet for a few days.  Prez and I are still working out the details on the campaign.

Despite the lack of knowledge concerning the setup, if you have any questions, send me a PM.


----------



## Mr. President (Jul 16, 2003)

Quick question to make sure of non-complainingness, is everyone ok with a 35 point buy?
P.S. Komodo has a campaign and the first dungeon. The world is a little iffy, any suggestions/preferences for pecs on the world please PM me or Komodo.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 16, 2003)

That's a little ridiculous for first-level, so I take it we're not doing first-level? Or am I the only one who feels that way?

DM/DM's: can we have a recap of who's in and what character creation guidelines we've got so far? I want to know if I should still consider myself a part, who else is involved, and if I can/should start making a character concept.


----------



## Badger (Jul 16, 2003)

*Saw the thread...*

While I am in two games total, I still consider myself pretty new to the 3.0 scene as I just started one game, and the other just restarted.

I agree with Seonaid that 35 pts is an awful lot, unless you plan on making the encounters harder to match the stats. Otherwise, in my two coppers, 28 or 32 is plenty for the stats.

I hope there is room for another, as I love starting low and developing the char from the ground up.

Look foward to seeing if there is room for another in the game...

Thanks in advance...

Badger


----------



## Komodo (Jul 16, 2003)

Alright, I'm settled in my new house (more or less).  Due to public opinion, I've decided to go for a 30 point-buy.  Anything from the PHB is allowed, message me if you want anything else.  When you've made your character, send me an e-mail with it.  My e-mail is biggecko202@hotmail.com.


----------



## Mr. President (Jul 16, 2003)

Just so you know, all the point buying #s were his ideas. And who's in are at least the 7 who posted that they were interested (Rathan, MorningStar, assassination, Seonaid, UrsaMajor, Bob Aberton, SerpentEye) and me. I am 99% sure that's right. Anyone else are/is? his desicion. Send him emails anyway. (Most desisions are his, I just advise)


----------



## Badger (Jul 16, 2003)

I'm interested if anyone does drop out...


----------



## Komodo (Jul 16, 2003)

You're in, Badger.  Just e-mail me your character.

Once again, my e-mail is biggecko202@hotmail.com


----------



## Komodo (Jul 16, 2003)

Okay, if there are no objections, I'd like for you all to make accounts at the Game Hub, because I'm running the campaign there, and it should make it easier to keep track of things, especially character sheets.  After approval, activate your character and join the campaign "Lizardfolk Rule!" (don't ask, I don't know).


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 16, 2003)

Character coming up. I'll have it to you before the weekend, probably as soon as tomorrow.


----------



## Komodo (Jul 17, 2003)

Sounds shibby.  Everybody, follow her lead!  As soon as everybody's got their characters on Game Hub, I'll start up a new thread to actually play in.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 17, 2003)

Character posted to Game Hub and joined the campaign. Let me know if things need to be changed. It does the point-buy differently than I'm used to, so if I need to modify that, let me know.


----------



## Komodo (Jul 17, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> *Character posted to Game Hub and joined the campaign. Let me know if things need to be changed. It does the point-buy differently than I'm used to, so if I need to modify that, let me know. *




I can't e-mail you, and it won't let me send you a PM, so:
You seem to have used 32 points rather than 30.  Other than that, all's well.  Simply lower one of your ability scores to the prescribed amount.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 17, 2003)

That's weird . . . I haven't disabled PM's . . . Anyway, that's what I meant about it being different--from the table I was using, I had it at 30. It's fixed now.


----------



## InShambles (Jul 17, 2003)

I have registered at gamehub.  I'll try to get a character up this evening.


----------



## Badger (Jul 17, 2003)

*Krageth Posted...*

Krageth has been posted on the Hub and is awaiting approval..

Thanks again for the chance...

Badger


----------



## Komodo (Jul 17, 2003)

Sounds good, folk.  Keep 'em coming.

Oh yeah, one more thing: Familiars - If you wish to start the game with a familiar or animal companion, that's fine.  If the familiar you want is not from the standard list, contact me for clearance before adding it in.

Yet another thing I neglected to mention:  Starting gold is max for your class.  See page 95 of the PHB for the numbers.


----------



## Mr. President (Jul 18, 2003)

Mine's done.


----------



## Mr. President (Jul 18, 2003)

Mine's done.


----------



## Komodo (Jul 18, 2003)

Is anyone objected to actually playing on the Game Hub message board for the campaign?  If not, that may be a more preferable option.

And can I get a head-count on the number of people still in?


----------



## Rathan (Jul 18, 2003)

well... if sight of how many games I've joined sense showing intrest in this one..I'd have to say I'm out....... sorry for the dropout but there only so much of me to go around..*lol* have fun guys and I'll keep watch from time to time......


----------



## assassination (Jul 18, 2003)

this game seams very interesting but i would rather it stay on enworld because i don't really want to start a new account with a difrent place to play online. sorry but if the game goes there in not going to play.


----------



## Komodo (Jul 18, 2003)

Actually, you would be required to make an account on Game Hub, if only to put your character.  It seemed to be the most useful place for character sheets, and it has a built-in forum, and a thread specifically for our campaign.


----------



## InShambles (Jul 18, 2003)

I'd be okay with posting on the game hub, once I get a character up that is.


----------



## Mr. President (Jul 19, 2003)

I have trouble replying on GameHub, but that's just me.


----------



## Komodo (Jul 19, 2003)

After a small amout of thought, I've decided to do the campaign on Game Hub.  I like how we get a whole mini-board to ourselves, with me as the moderator. (read: Power-trips are fun)


----------



## Komodo (Jul 19, 2003)

Well, I've only got 4 players, but nobody else has responded to the thread.  I'm going to make a final headcount, and then I'm going to start us off.  Let me know if you want to continue playing, unless I've already got your character!


----------



## Badger (Jul 19, 2003)

*Game...*

Either on the Hub, or here I'm fine with...just looking foward to starting..


----------



## Komodo (Jul 19, 2003)

Last call for characters!  If I don't receive confirmation that anyone else is going to join us by by 10:00 (EST), I'm going to start the game.


----------



## Mr. President (Jul 19, 2003)

AM or PM?


----------



## Komodo (Jul 20, 2003)

PM.

And the game is on.  If anybody still wishes to join in, you'll have to e-mail me, and I'll see what I can do.


----------

